

 From Burger Flipper to Bürgermeister? Immigrant Could Become Next Berlin Mayor - codesuela
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/the-meteoric-political-rise-ofmpalestinian-immigrant-raed-saleh-a-963384.html

======
simbolit
i live in berlin and just heard about him for the first time ever. granted, i
don't care much about party politics, but this article seems more like Spiegel
pushing him, then genuine "he is the next big thing" reporting..

------
tellarin
The experiment in Rotterdam where welfare receivers need to perform some
activities and engage with their kids education seems intriguing. It'll be
interesting to see what happens if Berlim chooses a similar approach.

Other then that, any attempt to improve integration is a good step forward in
my view. Even if the guy doesn't run or win, I hope the issue gets more
attention.

